# Externe Speicherung von 0-10V Analog-Signal



## AndreasDoerig (18 September 2009)

Ich möchte wechselnde Analogsignale von 0-10V, welches ich via Handpoti erzeuge und auf den Analog-Input meiner SPS führe, via Analog-Output (ebenfalls 0-10V) auf ein Speichermedium (z.B. Memory-Stick) speichern (Grund ist, zu kleiner Speicher in der SPS, sollte also extern sein)
Gibt es einen solchen Konverter?
Danach will ich die gespeicherte Datei abrufen und via Konverter wieder in das varrierende Spannungssignal 0-10V umwandeln, in die SPS als Analog-Input-Signal füren und so weiterverarbeiten.
Gibt es da was?


----------



## Ralle (18 September 2009)

Vielleicht sowas hier: http://www.visam.de/03_produkte/products_subkat.php?kat=ea&mkat=aut


----------



## Mobi (18 September 2009)

Was hast du denn für eine SPS?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (18 September 2009)

Ich habe eine Selectron SPS. Der interne Speicher ist zu klein. Deshalb möchte ich das Analog-Signal extern speichern und dieses danach vom Speicher aus verwenden. Das sollte es doch wirklich etwas Fertiges geben ...?


----------



## Mobi (18 September 2009)

Und wieviel Speicher hat die?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (18 September 2009)

Habe das Datenblatt zur Hand: CPU751
Flash: 512 kByte --> MOS 128, Backup User 128, MOS 128, MOS 96, BootSW 8, BootSW 8, BootSW 16
RAM 256 kByte, User Prog 128, MOS 128

SPS hat zwar schon einige Jahre, funktioniert aber perfekt, nur eben, eine externe Einspeisung eines gespeicherten Analog-Input-Signals von 0-10V wäre super!
Gruss, AD


----------



## Mobi (18 September 2009)

Auf der Seite von Selectron hab ich die SPS jetzt nicht gefunden. Welche Busanbindungen gibt es denn? Kommt für dich evtl. denn noch eine andere SPS in Frage, wenn du kein System für deine Anwendung findest?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (18 September 2009)

*Frage nach der Busanbindung*

Die Selectron CPU751 arbeitet mit CAN-Bus. Die CPU ist natürlich schon über 15 Jahre alt und wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Da ich drei davon habe, möchte ich sie natürlich verwenden.

Hier noch einmal das Problem:
Ein Programm soll drei verschiedene Wasserdüsen (via Frequenzumformer, Eingang 0-10V) steuern.
Rein gedanklich war für mich der Einsatz eines ansteuerbaren MP3-Players (für drei Düsen natürlich 3 Stück) die Lösung. Das Programm aus der SPS fordert die Ausgabe einer Audiodatei an, die dann umgewandelt in das Signal 0-10V die Rampe der Sprudeldüse steuert.
Diese Audiodatei hätte ich durch ein Handpoti, das auf den Analog-Input der Steuerung geht, und via Analog-Output über einen Konverter (von 0-10V --> Audiodatei) auf den Memory-Stick gespeichert.
Der grosse Vorteil wäre, dass z.B. mit einer 4GB-Karte eine grosse Anzahl "vorgefertigter" Analog-Abläufe gespeichert und abrufbar wären ...
Aber eben, gedanklich ...
Die Idee vom MP3-Player habe ich noch nicht ganz aufgegeben...
Gruss und Dank, AD


----------



## Mobi (18 September 2009)

Wie willst du denn die vorgefertigten Abläufe auswählen?

Und vorallem wieviel Abläufe willst du speichern?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (18 September 2009)

Das erwähnte Modul ist ein universelles Embeed MP3-Modul von LOETRONIC (www.loetronic.com) und kann über mehrere Schnittstellen angesteuert werden.

So hätte ich die Möglichkeit, die geplanten 20-30 verschiedenen "Sprudeldüsen-Programme" ablaufen zu lassen.
Bei diesem Modul hat man die Möglichkeit, ca. 100 verschiedene "Lieder", in meinem Fall wären es die digitalisierten 0-10V Daten, abzurufen.

Ein schwacher Vergleich: Vor zwanzig Jahren habe ich zwei Diaprojektoren über ein UX-2000 von Bäsgen mit den versch. Ueberblendungszeiten gesteuert. Die Steuersignale habe ich via Steuergerät zuerst auf einer Kassette aufgezeichnet. Diese Steuersignale auf der Kassette steuerten dann beim Abspielen automatisch die beiden Projektoren ...

Gruss, AD


----------



## Gucky_av (19 September 2009)

Hallo,
hat sehr viel mit Analogwertverarbeitung
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

Soll das so ein Wasserfontänenspiel werden?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (19 September 2009)

Genau, so etwas soll's werden. Möglichst mit meinen schon vorandenen Komponenten.
Gruss, AD


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

Da bietet es sich natürlich an, die Audiodatei zu konvertieren, aber das hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Von mir ein Kollege, hat schonmal das Signal was aus dem Line-Out kommt verstärkt auf 0-10V, hat dies auf eine Analogklemme gegeben und dann die Ausgänge blinken lassen, sah sehr schön aus.


----------



## AndreasDoerig (19 September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Nachricht.
Da wären wir der Sache ja um einiges näher. Würde der Kollege event. verraten, wie das geht?
Offen wäre dann noch, wie ich das 0-10V-Signal auf die MP3-Datei kriege.

Andreas


----------



## Metabastler (19 September 2009)

*U2F und F2U sind schon erfunden*

Wenn es handgesteuerte Potis als Masterquelle sind, ist die benötigte Bandbreite ja recht bescheiden 
Es gibt fertige Spannungs-Frequenz- und Frequenz-Spannungswandler als Hutschienenmodule. Je nach benötigter Reproduzierbarkeit sind auch die Kosten.  Die Frequenzbereiche sollten halt im Audiobereich liegen.
Also 
Poti->Spannung2Frequenz(VCO)->Audiostream (mp3?)
Audiostream->F2U->SPS

U2F und F2U sind auf Steckbrettern schnell zusammengestöpselt. Gibt es fertige Chips für. 
Für beste Linearitäten mal die Linear.com /App notes von Jim Williams ansehen. (In den Collections 3 oder 4 ???)

Gruß Metabastler


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

Leider habe ich keinen Kontakt mehr zu meinem Kollegen.
Aber vielleicht hilft das weiter.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2810243
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2814605

Wieviel "Lieder" passen denn bis jetzt auf deiner SPS rauf? Welche Größe hat denn so ein Lied?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (19 September 2009)

Hallo Metabastler

Hört sich sehr interessant an. Werde dem nachgehen.
Gruss, AD


----------



## AndreasDoerig (19 September 2009)

Hallo Mobi,

Vielen Dank für die Links!
Die Musikstücke zu den einzelnen Programmen werden auch extern von einem MP3-Player von der SPS aus gestartet. So ist die ganze Geschichte synchron.

Gruss, AD


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

Also nochmal zur Veranschaulichung. Die SPS wählt und startet ein Lied von dem MP3-Player, dann läuft das lied. Und parallel sollen die Wasserfontänen dazu mitspielen. Sollen die dann die Höhe der Töne anzeigen? Und wie läuft die Kommunikation zwischen dem Player und der SPS?​


----------



## AndreasDoerig (19 September 2009)

Hallo Mobi,

Ein zusätzliches Programm könnte natürlich parallel zu den "vorgefertigten" Abläufen auch die Düsen direkt steuern.

Gruss zu nächtlicher Stunde
AD


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

Wieviel Speicherplatz brauchst du denn für ein Lied? Bestimmt die Höhe der Fontäne du oder das Lied durch die Höhe der Töne?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (19 September 2009)

Der Speicherplatz eines Liedes wird vermutlich nicht mehr sein als 1-2 MB.

Gruss AD


----------



## Mobi (20 September 2009)

Hast du denn schonmal ein Lied abgespeichert in der SPS? Ich denke mal das die Größe gering ist. Du wirst ja nicht für jeden Ton der ein paar Millisekunden ansteht den Schieberegler danach einstellen. Die Fontänen werden ja für 100erte Millisekunden in der Höhe verhaaren, bis dann die nächste Höhe kommt. Z.B. es geht los, zu erst 20% Höhe für 1 sec, dann 50% für 800 ms, dann 30% für 600 ms, usw. Das heißt du wirst wahrscheinlich für ein Lied was z.B. 3 Minuten geht, ca. 100-300 Höhen und Dauer der Höhe, abspeichern.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## AndreasDoerig (20 September 2009)

Hallo Mobi,

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Dich einmal anzurufen? Das würde die Sache sicher erleichtern.

Herzl. Gruss, AD


----------



## Mobi (20 September 2009)

Ich meine auch nicht die Lieder zum hören, sondern die, die die Analogwerte beinhalten.


----------



## Metabastler (20 September 2009)

Wenn kein Stereosignal benötigt wird, könnte man die Informationen auch im zweiten Kanal kodieren.
Oder gleich als 5 Kanalsound speichern, 2 Kanal Audio und 3 für die Ventile.
Das braucht dann auch keine SPS mehr und ist sehr einfach zu realisieren.
In der Bühnentechnik löst man das vermutlich über MIDI/DMX 

Guts näächtle 
Metabastler


----------



## Mobi (20 September 2009)

Er möchte ja die Höhe der Fontänen selber bestimmen und nicht abhängig von der Tonhöhe der Lieder.


----------



## Nais (20 September 2009)

Hallo Andreas, 

willst Du etwa ein zweites Vegas aufbauen ?

Siehe hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP0K6H2QK7A

Uwe


----------



## AndreasDoerig (20 September 2009)

Hallo Nais
Danke für den Link. Ist schon eindrücklich!
Aber ganz so gross wird's wohl nicht werden.
Gruss, AD


----------

